# Detailing News- In2detailing black Friday



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

news from in2



In2detailing said:


> AND WE ARE OFF!! (offers live now through to midnight 25/11/2018)
> 
> Please note - All codes and reward points have been turned off while the black Friday offers are ongoing. Please allow a few days extra to ship orders, paying for next day delivery will prioritise your delivery, but it is not guaranteed to be next day!
> 
> ...


----------

